# Add Leaf Spring?



## PeteB4 (Aug 27, 2006)

2000 F350 SuperCab Front axle 4400. I want to beef it up to at least 5200 maybe 6000. What does it need for a leaf spring(s)?

The rear is fine 6830. I just want to be able to carry more in the front... say 850#. Maybe lift it some too. The rear sits quite a bit higher.

Thanks!


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*springs*

add a leaf in the front and 1 in the rear ! it will lift it and give more capacity .:waving:


----------



## PeteB4 (Aug 27, 2006)

Just 1 in the front? What will that increase the weight to? Is there a site I can go to and see how much each spring adds?


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*spring's*

there is a limit to how many leave's you can put in a factory spring ,a tapered leaf has more capacity than a flat leaf . they do make some hd version that are 4 leaf but they would be monster's .i think the sri number is 43-770hd .


----------



## Niteman9 (Jan 6, 2007)

What you need to do is get a set of X-Code Springs from Ford Dealer. Also replace the U bolts and nuts when you do it. These are the springs which came on the F-450 and F-550. They are 6000 lb springs. 

Here are the part numbers with quantity needed.

(2) 2C3Z-5310-AF Springs 

(4) F81Z-5705-ZA U-Bolts 

(8) N805480-S426 Nut

They are cheaper if you order online.


----------



## PeteB4 (Aug 27, 2006)

Niteman and others, Thanks for the replies. I am going to look for those X springs online right now!


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

You are increasing the spring stiffness but NOT the axle capacity. The 6000 lb axle has bigger ball joint to handle the extra load, bigger tierod ends, probably a bigger axle tube or have shafts and bigger brakes. The truck frame is probably bigger too. Theirs more to a front end capacity than springs.


----------



## PeteB4 (Aug 27, 2006)

Plowmeister, would it be wise to upgrade everything you mentioned...sounds like it could be costly but important. I only plow six drives, but I don't want to beat on my truck more than I need to. 
I priced out the X-Code springs, bolts, etc. online 422 plus tax and shipping at newfordparts.com. 
How much would axle, tierods, etc run?

Thanks!


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

PeteB4;552197 said:


> Just 1 in the front? What will that increase the weight to? Is there a site I can go to and see how much each spring adds?


each 1 adds 800 pounds i think so 1600 total.. thats what the black smith told me when i did mine. i did two on the back only.. i have a chevy no leafs in the front.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

no it would not be worth it to upgrade. Just be aware that while the truck will sit better (level) you have not increased the strength of the F end, or its stopping power.


----------



## Niteman9 (Jan 6, 2007)

theplowmeister;552473 said:


> You are increasing the spring stiffness but NOT the axle capacity. The 6000 lb axle has bigger ball joint to handle the extra load, bigger tierod ends, probably a bigger axle tube or have shafts and bigger brakes. The truck frame is probably bigger too. Theirs more to a front end capacity than springs.


The snow plow prep package on the F-250 and F-350 used the X-code Springs and the same axle as the Non snow plow prep. With the snow plow prep the rating was 6000.
But ya it is true hang 800 to 1000 pound on the front will wear out front end parts faster.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

OK I learned something  I ASSUMED they used bigger axles in bigger trucks. Why buy a bigger truck then just add springs


----------



## Niteman9 (Jan 6, 2007)

theplowmeister;552550 said:


> OK I learned something  I ASSUMED they used bigger axles in bigger trucks. Why buy a bigger truck then just add springs


I do believe the 450 and 550's have differant hubs and brakes but the axle is the same.


----------



## PeteB4 (Aug 27, 2006)

theplowmeister;552550 said:


> OK I learned something  I ASSUMED they used bigger axles in bigger trucks. Why buy a bigger truck then just add springs


That's what I was hoping I could do. Anyone have any idea how long it should take the shop to do the springs?

I'll get a price from the spring shop and the ford dealer.


----------



## Niteman9 (Jan 6, 2007)

PeteB4;552575 said:


> That's what I was hoping I could do. Anyone have any idea how long it should take the shop to do the springs?
> 
> I'll get a price from the spring shop and the ford dealer.


If you walk into a ford dealer the springs retail for a little over $200 a piece. Another hundred or so for the U bolts and nuts. You could save about 100 ordering them on-line but then there is shipping. Installation will run between 150 and 250. Should take them more than a couple hours to install. Powerstrokeshop.com has good prices.


----------



## Niteman9 (Jan 6, 2007)

Heres a link and it says shipping is only 36 bucks

http://catalog.powerstrokeshop.com/...action=viewcart&siteid=214083&showheader=true


----------



## PeteB4 (Aug 27, 2006)

Niteman and others, thanks for all the responses! This is a great site. 
Is there a difference between adding a leaf spring and getting the X-Code springs? Which would make more sense?...if there is a difference.


----------



## PeteB4 (Aug 27, 2006)

PeteB4;552762 said:


> Niteman and others, thanks for all the responses! This is a great site.
> Is there a difference between adding a leaf spring and getting the X-Code springs? Which would make more sense?...if there is a difference.


Bump

Thanks!


----------



## Niteman9 (Jan 6, 2007)

I would get the new X-Code springs. I think they may ride a little better but not sure. From what I have seen add a leafs will only save you a little money.


----------



## PeteB4 (Aug 27, 2006)

Niteman9
thanks for the advice. I will start saving this summer and get the x-codes before the next snow!


----------



## tbrownell (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey guys, I just stumbled upon this thread and thought I could add a little bit of info as my uncle owns a ford dealership. We got bored one night and wondered what the differences were so we pulled the f250 and f350 up on the computers and compared the parts list. The only major difference we found between a super duty f250 and a f350 is the spring codes and the hight of the rear axle block. A f250 has a 2 inch block stock and a f350 has a 4 inch block stock. The front axles are the same part number on both trucks. They do have some slight differences though as far a computer programing and other stuff go. As for a 450 and a 550 they changed the stuff up a bit as far as axles go.


----------



## PeteB4 (Aug 27, 2006)

Glad to hear about the axle being the same! I knew about the larger block in the rear. I like the way the F350 sits in the rear. Looking forward to the x-code springs!


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

2002 & up f250 and 350 uses a dana 60 front axel but 99-01 f250 uses dana 50 while 99-01 f350 uses dana 60. other than that the lifting block on the rear is the only differance. On my truck I had my local spring shop add 1 leaf all around. It raised the truck 3 inches like I wanted and added extra capacity. They rearched the front and that made it level.Total cost was$799 out the door with all new u bolts and spring clamps and spacers and took about 4 hours.Also ford uses the same ball joints from the f250 to the f550.


----------



## PeteB4 (Aug 27, 2006)

84 deisel
Thats not a bad price. Good to know that the axles and ball joints are the same. Even though the reason I want to upgrade the springs is for load capacity, it should make my truck look a little more awesome lifted a bit.


----------

